# Custom Isotta steering wheel cover



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

I had this custom-made, a grained leather and perf leather combo, the grained part nicely matches the wheel center and the perf part nicely matches the perf passenger grab bar. I was also able to get my hands on a set of Turbo S billet spokes to complement the other billet interior bits.








All that aside, the real benefits are the nice, fat grip and, due to the fact that the S spokes have some real weight, the way the wheel returns to center when you let it go after a turn, nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lastly, I'm stoked to find a way to update the OEM design of the NB wheel without having to go to the R32 wheel.








So waddya think? 










_Modified by Billsbug at 3:46 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Custom Isotta steering wheel cover (Billsbug)*

Here's a link if ne1's interested, it's a variation of the yellow one near the bottom of the page: http://www.isottashop.com/stor...9_173
I cut off the spoke cover extensions and left just enuf to tuck a bit of each under the spokes.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

not bad, the handstitching on the yellow one, which I'm assuming will look like that on all of them, is a little crappy. Unfortunately, the amount of time to handstitch a clean-looking steering wheel cover costs some loot. Otherwise...nice upgrade!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thx!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (NBSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_not bad, the handstitching on the yellow one, which I'm assuming will look like that on all of them, is a little crappy. Unfortunately, the amount of time to handstitch a clean-looking steering wheel cover costs some loot. Otherwise...nice upgrade! 

I handstitched it myself, took about 2 hours due to incorporating it under the Turbo S spokes (PITA!), results looks just like the stitching on the OEM leather, which I left underneath the new cover so it would be really tight. I also twisted the cover so the thread is towards the backside, u can't see much of it from the front.
Yeah, I agree with you, they should have used self-color thread, not black, on the yellow wheel example.


_Modified by Billsbug at 5:09 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Dude, that came out awesome! I think silver/black one would compliment Turbo S interior very nicely. May have to look into this sometime.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (NBSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_...nice upgrade! 

Thx, I know from your business u need to be ultra-critical.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Dude, that came out awesome! I think silver/black one would compliment Turbo S interior very nicely. May have to look into this sometime.

Thx man. Yeah, a 2-tone would be hot on the S, the OEM wheel is just too thin IMO.
Cheap mod too, I think it was around $125 shipped and it came within a week of ordering it on-line (from Italy). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Thx man. Yeah, a 2-tone would be hot on the S, the OEM wheel is just too thin IMO.
Cheap mod too, I think it was around $125 shipped and it came within a week of ordering it on-line (from Italy). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm just afraid I won't be able to do such nice job like you did. Probably would come out half-assed haha.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







LOOKS GREAT!

Thx man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

One last pic, from the back seat with the top down:


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Dude, that came out awesome! I think silver/black one would compliment Turbo S interior very nicely. May have to look into this sometime.

I had a black/silver carbon fiber in my Sport, but it was also on a 3-spoke GTI wheel. Very nice look & construction. Very hard to import, though. I got mine thru New Dimensions & that was the last shipment they were able to get. Something about customs being a pain. 
Anyhow, my only complaint was that the wrap-around spoke part fit like crap! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I would have preferred a better fitting cut & then stitching it up like the rest of the wheel.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (silversport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_Anyhow, my only complaint was that the wrap-around spoke part fit like crap! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I would have preferred a better fitting cut & then stitching it up like the rest of the wheel.

U r 100% correct sir! I even brought this up to the production manager at Isotta and he said they had a NB wheel in house and it fit perfectly.








This cover would only look good tucked under the spokes on an S wheel or you would need to glue the extensions onto the spokes of a stock NB wheel.
Here's a pic to prove the point on the poor fit on the spokes that I found at http://www.fob-schrank.com , although, in all fairness, this looks like a poor installation:


----------

